
What I Learned About Sales (Or “How to 4x Revenue in One Year”) - remouherek
https://remo.org/2020/05/21/what-i-learned-about-sales/
======
remouherek
My startup Trigami was leading nowhere. We basically had two options: (1) go
out of business, (2) learn how to sell.

We chose option two, and quadrupled our revenue in 12 months, and achieved $1
million in revenue after two years.

The post above is a summary of what I have learned in the process.

